# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Best Frat House

## G.Walker

10 years ago, when I was in the mix at OU, going to frat parties on Thursday nights, gave me some of the best memories...so I am curious to see which house is the best now, back then it was the Fiji House, and the DU (Delta Upsilon)  house for me! Gosh those guys knew how to party! But I know a lot of those parties died down after the Blake Hammontree incident...but do they throw parties now?

----------


## Thunder

> 10 years ago, when I was in the mix at OU, going to frat parties on Thursday nights, gave me some of the best memories...so I am curious to see which house is the best now, back then it was the Fiji House, and the DU (Delta Upsilon)  house for me! Gosh those guys knew how to party! But I know a lot of those parties died down after the Blake Hammontree incident...but do they throw parties now?


Go enroll at OU and find out.  When I went to college, it was nothing like shown in movies.  There was no frat houses...no frat parties...nothing.  It was more like secret parties, but small...within limited dorm space.

----------


## Midtowner

> Go enroll at OU and find out.  When I went to college, it was nothing like shown in movies.  There was no frat houses...no frat parties...nothing.  It was more like secret parties, but small...within limited dorm space.


No....

----------


## G.Walker

> Go enroll at OU and find out.  When I went to college, it was nothing like shown in movies.  There was no frat houses...no frat parties...nothing.  It was more like secret parties, but small...within limited dorm space.


I am, I am enrolled in Graduate school...I was referring to my undergrad days...

----------


## Thunder

> No....


Right.  Not all colleges are fun. :-(

----------


## Midtowner

> Right.  Not all colleges are fun. :-(


Actually, I was referring to you being sadly, sadly mistaken.

We put on some GREAT parties at UCO, and we weren't 1/4 the size of some of the groups at OU. 

Really--some of the social budgets at some schools are six figures.  Not all colleges or fraternities are created equal though.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

are you a guy? because i go to OU, and good like going from frat house to frat house unless your an athlete these days

----------


## G.Walker

> are you a guy? because i go to OU, and good like going from frat house to frat house unless your an athlete these days


Yes, I am a guy, and a decade ago you didn't have to be an athlete to get in parties, just had to know people, nonetheless I never been around so many beautiful girls in my life!

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> Yes, I am a guy, and a decade ago you didn't have to be an athlete to get in parties, just had to know people, nonetheless I never been around so many beautiful girls in my life!


haha ok i see.

pretty much not much has changed except for the fact fiji moved into their new house this year.  its insane.  kappa sig was kicked off, ATO came back and is now in their old house.   phi psi went inactive i think, and skull and bones house' flooded a few years ago and they cant do anything.

----------


## Puppet

15,20,25,30,50 Years ago...  ATO!!!

----------


## Puppet

> haha ok i see.
> 
> pretty much not much has changed except for the fact fiji moved into their new house this year.  its insane.  kappa sig was kicked off, ATO came back and is now in their old house.   phi psi went inactive i think, and skull and bones house' flooded a few years ago and they cant do anything.


ATO sold their house at 1411 Elm, rented the old Kappa Sig house....  They have bougt the Sig Nu property and will be building a new house, just north of the Delt house...

----------


## Thunder

> Actually, I was referring to you being sadly, sadly mistaken.
> 
> We put on some GREAT parties at UCO, and we weren't 1/4 the size of some of the groups at OU. 
> 
> Really--some of the social budgets at some schools are six figures.  Not all colleges or fraternities are created equal though.


No, you are the one sadly being extremely mistaken. Not all colleges enjoy the luxuries as being discussed on here.  I have been to one and there was nothing of the sort.  Maybe a few planned trips, but other than that, the dorms and housing was pretty much silence, except for whatever the few people may have done behind closed (and limited space) doors.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> ATO sold their house at 1411 Elm, rented the old Kappa Sig house....  They have bougt the Sig Nu property and will be building a new house, just north of the Delt house...


they sold their house because they got kicked off i would assume.  either way, they are full of GDI's and dont even need to get a new house.  they can try all they want, but they will always be NF.

----------


## Spartan

> 10 years ago, when I was in the mix at OU, going to frat parties on Thursday nights, gave me some of the best memories...so I am curious to see *which house is the best now, back then it was the Fiji House*, and the DU (Delta Upsilon)  house for me! Gosh those guys knew how to party! But I know a lot of those parties died down after the Blake Hammontree incident...but do they throw parties now?


Nothing's changed there...

----------


## G.Walker

Even though the Fiji's threw the best parties, I think the Beta's had the best house, it had really nice architecture...



Sorority with best girls, had to be Chi Omega's, but not far from them were the Tri Delts!...

----------


## BBatesokc

"Tri Delt, everyone else has!" was the saying when I was at OU.

----------


## OKCMallen

> Even though the Fiji's threw the best parties, I think the Beta's had the best house, it had really nice architecture...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorority with best girls, had to be Chi Omega's, but not far from them were the Tri Delts!...


National Register of Historic places.  Completed in 1929.  Home of the IFC Grade Trophy, which was retired there.

----------


## twade

> Yes, I am a guy, and a decade ago you didn't have to be an athlete to get in parties, just had to know people, nonetheless I never been around so many beautiful girls in my life!


A lot has changed in the last few years. OU going dry has dramatically changed the Greek community at OU. It is much more insular now than what I've heard it was in the past. Not just greek-nongreek, but between fraternities as well. A house can face pretty steep university penalties for parties, and so to head off the 'snitch' system most good houses don't allow guys who aren't members to come to the house. Most importantly, most good houses don't let unsupervised guys come over because it becomes such a liability, athlete or nonathlete. If something unfortunate were to happen, especially involving a girl, the house, not the random guy, is left holding the bag. Houses, now more than ever, not only have their reputation to protect, but their trust accounts. When I was in house we strongly encouraged guys to not bring other guys over, and if they did to keep a close watch on them. It's sad the pressure the University has put on the community, but it has just forced them to adapt into a different machine. I wish things were still open, especially between houses, but it's just too much of a risk now.

----------


## Midtowner

> ATO sold their house at 1411 Elm, rented the old Kappa Sig house....  They have bougt the Sig Nu property and will be building a new house, just north of the Delt house...


Actually, Sigma Nu subdivided their lot (which was huge).

Both will be coming back around the same time.

----------


## Midtowner

> No, you are the one sadly being extremely mistaken.


Ignorance is bliss.

----------


## Thunder

> Ignorance is bliss.


I guess you're not listening.  I went to OSU in Okmulgee and there was no such houses there. No such groups there.  The housing was massive buildings with dorms without a kitchen.  One or two room each floor have a kitchen, but those are reserved for certain people, if I remember correctly, CA.   

Like I said, not all colleges have what is being discussed on here.  Glad to see that I am right.

----------


## Spartan

> I guess you're not listening.  I went to OSU in Okmulgee and there was no such houses there. No such groups there.  The housing was massive buildings with dorms without a kitchen.  One or two room each floor have a kitchen, but those are reserved for certain people, if I remember correctly, CA.   
> 
> Like I said, not all colleges have what is being discussed on here.  Glad to see that I am right.


Why are you even commenting on this thread?

And bbates, that is still being said quite a lot...

----------


## warreng88

> I guess you're not listening.  I went to OSU in Okmulgee and there was no such houses there. No such groups there.  The housing was massive buildings with dorms without a kitchen.  One or two room each floor have a kitchen, but those are reserved for certain people, if I remember correctly, CA.


That is because you went to OSU in Okmulgee, not OSU in Stillwater. The same could be said for OSU-Tulsa, OU-Tulsa, NSU- Broken Arrow or OU Health Science Center. OSU-Okmulgee is not the main campus, therefore there are no fraternities or sororities.

----------


## Thunder

> That is because you went to OSU in Okmulgee, not OSU in Stillwater. The same could be said for OSU-Tulsa, OU-Tulsa, NSU- Broken Arrow or OU Health Science Center. OSU-Okmulgee is not the main campus, therefore there are no fraternities or sororities.


Yeah, as I was saying, not all colleges have frat houses. lol

----------


## Spartan

> Yeah, as I was saying, not all colleges have frat houses. lol


I think the question you should be asking is whether OSU-Okmulgee is a real college.

----------


## dismayed

I think the question we should all be asking is in 2011 who the hell still cares about fraternities.

----------


## ljbab728

> I think the question we should all be asking is in 2011 who the hell still cares about fraternities.


Obviously not you.  I think the fraternity concept is still completely valid though.  It has gone through up and down cycles as most things do but they still serve a purpose.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I think the question we should all be asking is in 2011 who the hell still cares about fraternities.


I'm Slim Shady yes I'm the real Shady all you other Slim Shady's are just imitating. I could post a picture of Snoop Dog attempting himself wrapped and laced in a blunt, but we won't go there for now.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Actually, Sigma Nu subdivided their lot (which was huge).
> 
> Both will be coming back around the same time.


The Sigma Nu House is under construction right now and will face the corner.  Interesting fact that the new house is designed by the grandson (Steve Newby) of the first Sigma Nu (Errett Newby) at OU.  Here is link to what house will look like:

Sigma Nu Delta Epsilon - Chapter House

----------


## Midtowner

> The Sigma Nu House is under construction right now and will face the corner.  Interesting fact that the new house is designed by the grandson (Steve Newby) of the first Sigma Nu (Errett Newby) at OU.  Here is link to what house will look like:
> 
> Sigma Nu Delta Epsilon - Chapter House


I attended the groundbreaking and still have a copy of the renderings and floor plans.  That place is going to be a real frat castle.  I think it looks nicer than Fiji.  I understand that they'll be occupying that house in the Fall of 2015.  It will be the finest fraternity house at OU and one of the finest in the country.  A shot has definitely been fired in the arms race.

While in recent years, Sigma Nu has been a lower tier chapter at OU, they have had very successful recruitment and look to return to their roots as being a top tier chapter on campus.

To answer the 2011 question as to why anyone should care... fraternities are places where you go to make social networks which will benefit you for life.  It is no accident that fraternity members enjoy great success later in life due to the lifelong friendshipes they forge in college. French club is not a substitute.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I pledged to Kappa Alpha Order, spring semester of my freshman year at OSU. We weren't the biggest house but we had some decent parties (as it was, OSU was dry even then) but in my experience at that time, the Sigma Phi's threw the best parties. It was probably the BETA house before that but their charter got yanked that semester.

With regard to fratERNITIES at UCO, I went to parties at TKE,  Sig Nu  (if that's the house Krak was a member of) and Acacia. Acacia threw the best parties of all three in my opinion!

----------


## AP

This is a funny thread.

----------


## Urbanized

It's all Greek to me.

----------


## BG918

There is a major building boom currently in the Greek community at OU.  It started with Fiji tearing down and building a new house a few years ago.  Now there are brand new houses for Kappa Sigma and ATO, construction started on Sigma Nu and major expansions at AGD and Beta Theta Pi.

----------


## Tritone

Never was involved in the social fraternities but I still think  that the "Beta house" is an impressive structure...real classy looking.  I still divert once in while when in Norman to admire it.

----------


## Pete

> Never was involved in the social fraternities but I still think  that the "Beta house" is an impressive structure...real classy looking.  I still divert once in while when in Norman to admire it.


Yes, it's very cool.

I remember when I was in high school and my older sister was trying to get me interested in fraternities and OU, and she drove me around both North and South Greek in Norman.

The Beta house is the one that really struck me right off the bat.

----------


## Mel

At the learning institutions at Lackland and Keesler did not have fraternities either. Did live in dorm like buildings though.

----------


## Tritone

Mel,

I was always tickled at how the different "dorms" in Keesler's old Triangle intermeshed with one another.  They were not as fancy as the frat houses at OU but they had a certain character to them.

----------


## Mel

> Mel,
> 
> I was always tickled at how the different "dorms" in Keesler's old Triangle intermeshed with one another.  They were not as fancy as the frat houses at OU but they had a certain character to them.


I looked at that area on Google Earth recently and wow it's changed. Me and a bud just about got busted running across the officers golf course and the end of the runway. A C-130 about to touch down would make a cheetah run faster. Water bug's my rear end. I know a 3 inch long cockroach when I see it.

----------


## traxx

I don't know about best frat house, but I guess we know which one is the worst frat house now.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Well there might be a new house up for sale. I wonder who gets it.

----------


## Urbanized

> I don't know about best frat house, but I guess we know which one is the worst frat house now.


Except that they are no longer a chaptered (or occupied) house. Oops...

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Well there might be a new house up for sale. I wonder who gets it.


University owns it.  Last time SAE was suspended...they turned it into University admin offices.  Don't see it becoming a greek house.

----------


## Urbanized



----------


## AP

I used to see shirts at OSU that students in the dorms wore that said Gamma Delta Iota.

----------


## Tritone

We had GDIs out west also; they were independents, with the Greek letters being a spoof of the Greek system.  The was GD a profanity that I've long since grown out of.

----------


## Mel

Robert Carradine almost got smoked in a car wreck. A true Nerd Icon!

Without frats and sorts would we have the wonderful phrase of "Walk Of Shame"?

----------

